# schutzhund evaluation



## Rose McQuitta (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, first timer here. But I have a GSD that I acquired at the pound about a year ago, he's about 2 years old. I just got him evaluated for the local schutzhund club and he showed interest in the bite wedge, but didn't hold it firmly and then would let it go after having in his possesion for only a short time. At one point he even stopped going for the wedge, he did eventually start up again. any suggestions on building up his desire to bite and posses the wedge? he showed great promise early on and i would like to bring that out in him again.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

What about other toys, ball, tug, etc. Does he get crazy over anything else?


----------



## Rose McQuitta (Feb 27, 2009)

not really. once he has what he needs from me or the decoy then he's like, 'okay, that was fun but that's it?' and then loses interest in whatever toy or tug that he's gained possesion over.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Rose- how many sessions has he had? Has he been able to watch any strong dogs work? I think it is a good sign that he played at all. 

We usually have new people bring their dog for an evaluation and if they show some interest we ask them to come for a few weeks to see what the dog really has. One session may not be enough to decide. Often times our TD will put the wedge/tug on a line and run circle with the dog keeping the line taught.... The dog learns not to drop it bc/the helper will steal it. When he steals it and he will the dog is immediatley put back into prey games.

Usually we send people like you home with homework. Harness & back tie the dog. Tease/ tug a few times a day. Keeping all toys put up so the only way the dog gets to play is to play tug with you. Most pet dogs are dicouraged from this kind of play from day one so it takes more time to dig it back out.

Julie


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

good for you for getting him at the pound. lots of gsd's there.


----------



## Rose McQuitta (Feb 27, 2009)

That's exactly what the trainer did, tying the wedge to a line and running in a circle, and he did great holding it, when it was moving. 

So far he's only had one session, and he hasn't been able to watch any other dogs work. Thank you for your advice, I'm definitely going to start doing that. 

Another thing he mentioned is making sure my dog is more into me like I'm the coolest thing on the field, anu suggestions.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I know this sounds cruel, but if you take all of his toys away for the next few months or so and keep him crated/kenneled for a few hours before training it will help. My dogs are not allowed to play together (they'd probably fight again anyway) and the toys are mine. They only get them with me. Very fast play and short sessions. Tease/play and put away. If he doesn't start getting playful then put him up again. The toy value will come up and he will believe that you are a goddess... :-\" After a while he should be come conditioned to know that you are a lot of fun. You can use your voice to help bring him up in play as well. Eventually you wont mind making stupid play talk at training.... It is hard when you are new and you are nervous trying to put your best foot fwd in front of others....You will loose your inhibition (if you have a problem with it like many do).

I do let them have meaty bones in the crate/kennel to help keep them sane but no toys. I use my outdoor kennels alot in the summer. The dogs get to stay in there most of the day on training days and can not waste energy running around the yard or just hanging around with mom. A little seperation can work wonders.

Cali is full of great clubs/trainers who are you working with?

Julie


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Rose, you have been given great advise. Please remember this, he may not be a good candidate for this. It's super that you are trying. He's trying too.


----------



## Rose McQuitta (Feb 27, 2009)

I got evaluated by David Dembouski at the Sac Valley Working Dog Club. 

I know that there's the possibility that he might be suitable for the sport *sigh*, which sucks, because:
1. I have been bitten by the Schutzhund bug. i find that there's nothing more spectacular than the relationship between man and dog. not to mention the awesomeness of a powerful strike and the bone crushing bites. 
2. Cyrus (my dog) is my true love. yeah, i know it sounds lame, but I would love to share this with him, so i'm hoping that we'll improve, if not then there's always a plethora of sports we can get into.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Be careful! 
Those plethora sports can be dangerous.:wink:


----------



## Rose McQuitta (Feb 27, 2009)

which sports can be dangerous? i was thinking that if he's not right for schutzhund then maybe i'd try my hand at herding.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I think Bob just liked to say "plethora sports" and threw in the danger for fun. lol.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ya mean there aren't really any plethora sports?   :---) ;-) 

Btw, herding can get you run over by a pack of wild, hiary sheep. Trust me, I know!  :lol:
I do believer that the same drives /instincts that make a good schutzhund dog will also serve it in herding.
Terrisita could explain this a bit better.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Rose McQuitta said:


> which sports can be dangerous? i was thinking that if he's not right for schutzhund then maybe i'd try my hand at herding.


If it is nerves, and if prey bites aren't strong, herding might be an issue. Social training might help. This is one problem with rescue animals, you just don't know the mix for a fix. What about agility lessons? :-#


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

If he's not real into the biting, which many dogs aren't, there's nothing wrong with doing agility, formal obedience, rally obedience. Any activity like that with your dog will give you just as strong of a bond with him as doing Schutzhund.


----------

